

Nokia’s Richard Kerris: People Won’t Remember Our Troubles By Next Spring - SlipperySlope
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/08/nokias-richard-kerris-people-wont-remember-our-troubles-by-next-spring/

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"The company’s U.S. headquarters in Sunnyvale, says Kerris, now has a very
startup-like feel. Even if things don’t work out for Nokia in the long run, he
said, “at least we’ll have fun and go down trying.”

~~~
rsanchez1
Too bad his tenure at webOS was not fun for anyone involved, all the way down
to app developers. His failure there is only "forgotten" because Leo's failure
with HP and webOS was orders of magnitude greater.

~~~
edge17
And Leo's failures will also be forgotten. That's the point. The new cycle is
so short and consumer memory so limited that it's pretty hard to have a
meaningful failure that the press won't let go of.

Go read Nokia's history. They used to manufacture paper, then rubber products,
tires, and footware. They've reinvented themselves and transformed the company
a few times. That stuff has also been "forgotten"

